# ---- Dryer outlet for 220v Unisaw Help ----



## irish620 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Few questions about wiring. I have a 3 prong 10-30R 30A Dryer outlet not being use anymore near my Unisaw tablesaw. So, I believe the 10-30R has 2 hots (red and black in the picture), 1 (white) neutral and a bare ground pigtailed wired to the metal receptacle. The table saw needs 2 hot and 1 ground. I still need to open the main panel to see how it is wired but can I rewire the 10-30r so that the "L" pin is my new Ground (Dryer White wire) and keep the black and red as my 2 hot wires ? I assume I would just cap off the bare ground and rewire the panel to reflect my new wiring scheme. Hopefully the panel and breaker will work with what I am trying to do.

Does this make sense ?

Thanks for any help !!!


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

It will work, but not to code. Better to cap of the neutral and use the proper ground wire after confirming it's connected to the ground block in the panel.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

+1. do it right the first time. change the receptacle to match the saw's plug. BTW. you have wallpaper on your shop walls?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I've done it with a 30amp 110v drier line. Just turned the
neutral into a hot by buying a pair of 30 amp duplex breakers
and turning the neutral white wire into a hot wire. Ground
stays the same. You can't run 2 hots on the same circuit 
off the same duplex breaker.

The different plug/outlet formats have more to do with
setting up idiot proof wiring than what you need in terms
of amps and voltage.


----------

